# Dodge option code help



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

Buying my first dodge to plow with. Its only a 1500, but i am trying to identify some option codes. I hope some of you Dodge Guru's can help.

DHA?
DJC - 3850 fornt axle - is this a standard or a heavier duty?
CC Torc Converter? what does that mean?

It is a 1994 1500 SLT Larime

Also, this truck has front coils. What can I do to beef them up?

Thanks


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

As far as the front axle is concerned, I think that all half tons (Dana 44) had the 3850 lb. rating. Not sure about the Torque Converter option. However, get yourself some heavier front springs and/or timbrens. Check on ebay for the front springs, get some out of a 3/4 ton or heavier.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

I have the 39/38 combo out of my truck for sale if you want them I went to 47/47 the springs are out of a 2500 4x4 diesel 2001


----------

